# Looking for Tombstone names



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

I want to do a husband and wife tombstone, but with the following epitaphs:
for the Husband: Stiff at Last
for the Wife: Frigid/Cold as Always

I am looking for some good names to go along with these any suggestions?


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Johnson or Harry & Ima Boehner (like the republican guy, I know it's supposed to sound like baynor, but come on!)


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I can see that this is going to become an entertaining thread


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Devils Chariot said:


> Johnson or Harry & Ima Boehner (like the republican guy, I know it's supposed to sound like baynor, but come on!)


I like those!

I'm going to do some off color individual stones. I'm certain only the adults will get them but hopefully they'll not be seen as offensive.

Ben Dover
Betty Humpter
Mike Oxbig
Ida Tapter


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

Also any epitaphs in the same vein would be welcome.


----------



## Demon Dog (Mar 30, 2009)

I agree with jdubbya, shoot to go over the kids' heads, and try not to offend the adults. But there's always the backyard for the tombstones you enjoy if you think some may be offended by them.

The closest I come to this in my graveyard is 
Miss B. Haven
Missed by all the town's men.

But some suggestions for what you're after...
For couples with the same last name:
Les Randy Johnson & Ivanna Noa Johnson
Peter Noah Randy & Ima Nada Randy

For couples without the same last name:
Noah Rick Shun , Nola B. Doe
Les E. Rection , I. C. Bedd
Rod Kaputt , Nada Tunite
Woody B. Droopy , I. Ava Headache

A possible epitath for him:
Finally stiff at last. 
Alas his days are past.

And a possible epitath for her:
He may finally be rigid,
But she is still quite frigid.


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

Excellent DD, keep them coming


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

If you go to Haunter's Hangout's site, they have a section with epitaphs. http://www.hauntershangout.com/home/default.asp


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

Thought you would like to see the finished stones:http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=503&pictureid=5663


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Fantastic! Love em!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

very nice job!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

LMAO!!!! I haven't laughed this hard in weeks, thanks for this thread!! The stones look great!
... I propose we keep the ideas coming any way just for fun!! (please??)


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

How about a stone for their daughter that is the opposite of her mother


----------



## Demon Dog (Mar 30, 2009)

Great job on the headstone!

For the Randy family's promiscuous daughter, how about:

Ivanna B. Randy

And her epitath:

Laid once again,
But this time to rest.


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

DD

I knew you have a good one Thanks


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away (Jul 19, 2008)

A tombstone that resembles a Ouija board, with the name "Cate Planchette."

Perhaps a spinning planchette in the middle?


----------



## Hoowil (May 18, 2016)

Ewell B. Next & Ima Next


----------

